# south amerian biotype with 220watts on 125



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if i got a PC 36" lights on my 6ft 125 what plants could i keep (preferibly SA native species)?

thats 1.76wpg so i know species like crypts and java ferns but i think they are from asia


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> if i got a PC 36" lights on my 6ft 125 what plants could i keep (preferibly SA native species)?
> 
> thats 1.76wpg so i know species like crypts and java ferns but i think they are from asia


That is plenty of light to grow most _Echinoderous_ _sp_eicies, and lots of other plants from there.
Check this link to find plants with medium light requirements, and come from the region you want

And ya, Crypts and ferns come from asia


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

would that be enough light for any floating plants like duckweed or water lettuce?

aslo what doesn 1.76 wpg catagorize as?
i though that was low light but the species you recomended says mostly medium to high lighting

also i have play sand substrate


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> if i got a PC 36" lights on my 6ft 125 what plants could i keep (preferibly SA native species)?
> 
> thats 1.76wpg so i know species like crypts and java ferns but i think they are from asia


That is plenty of light to grow most _Echinoderous_ _sp_eicies, and lots of other plants from there.
Check this link to find plants *with medium light requirements*, and come from the region you want

And ya, Crypts and ferns come from asia
[/quote]


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> would that be enough light for any floating plants like duckweed or water lettuce?
> 
> aslo what doesn 1.76 wpg catagorize as?
> i though that was low light but the species you recomended says mostly medium to high lighting
> ...


1.8wpg should be ok for water lettuce. almost any light is good for duckweed lol

I guess that makes your tank medium light. I'd say you should consider a CO2 source of some kind, since it is so close to 2wpg.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

wow i though it had a low light setup and tought i could only do java moss, fern and crpts and other things that need barly any lightting

would something like diy co2 work (with a real lfs reactor)?
or could i just use one of those small kits? (but their diy pretty much and only up to30g- but it still makes more co2 then without it)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I think a DIY CO2 thing would work, but they have to be maintained about every week or so.

You don't have to buy anything special for DIY, you can make it out of old juice or pepsi bottles with some silicone, a check valve, and some good air line tubing, and diffuse with an old powerhead u have lying around


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks


----------

